

Rhino horn camera 'could save rhinos from extinction - m1k3r420
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-33590436

======
TheCams
I liked the idea of poisoning the horns a bit more as it would reduce the
demand rather than forcing the poachers to find new tricks to avoid being
caught.

